# I'm facing problem to authenticate ldap client to ldap server.



## suresh (Sep 17, 2011)

From past three days i'm trying to add ldap client to my ldap server.
i'm little bit confused with tls certificates.
please help me to configure ldap server and client.
what are all configurations i have to do for openldap to work properly 

i'm using FreeBSD 8.2.. 


Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2011)

Do not post questions in the HowTo forum. Read your sign-up email and the forum rules.


----------

